# OPP Regular/Auxiliary Ranks



## HDE (5 Apr 2007)

Hi All

  Just out of curiosity what's the relationship between a regular member and an auxiliary member?  I'm wondering if an Auxiliary Sgt. has any rank/ authority over a regular constable or only over other auxiliary members, etc.  If an "incident" occured who would be in charge?


----------



## bllusc (30 May 2007)

Hello,

The relationship between the Auxiliary and the regular members is a cordial one, but with the regular members having no subordination to any Auxiliary rank. The regular members of the OPP are sworn police (Peace) officers whereas the Auxiliary members are still civilians, albeit with some good training ie, weapons, use of force, procedures etc.

So an Auxiliary Sgt would have absolutely no authority over anyone save and except for another Auxiliary member. During "any" incident, the regular member would be in charge.

Hope that clears it up.

Brian Luscombe
Highway Safety Division - OPP


----------



## pbi (5 Jun 2007)

bllusc said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> The relationship between the Auxiliary and the regular members is a cordial one,
> Brian Luscombe
> Highway Safety Division - OPP



Brian: while this may be true of the OPP, (depending upon how one interprets "cordial") I get a vague impression that this is not a universal case, but rather that on a number of forces, the full time members definitely look down on the Aux constables as "wannabes" or "funny hats" who are at best good for street lining on Santa Claus parade, and at worst are unpaid job stealers little better than "scabs".  Having been a member of a mixed paid/volunteer fire dept where this sort of relationship was painfully evident, I wonder to what extent it actually exists on Cdn police forces? My sense is that it is definitely there: the recent business over whether or not an Aux RCMP's name should or should not have been placed on the national police monument seemed to point to this. What do you think?

Cheers


----------



## marshall sl (5 Jun 2007)

bllusc said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> The regular members of the OPP are sworn police (Peace) officers whereas the Auxiliary members are still civilians, albeit with some good training ie, weapons, use of force, procedures etc.
> 
> ...



In BC we have the RCMP.The RCMP Aux /Csts are sworn  Peace Officers but with limited authority. Limited to the duty being performed and under either direct or remote supervision of a Regular Member. I would say in my experience as an A/Cst  that most Members are happy to work with us.The ones who are not... well what can I say, it is their loss.
As for A/Cst G Everly,his name will be on that wall in Ottawa!  If they continue to exclude him with the "NEW" criteria they have adopted they will exclude a few more agencies that are currently eligible.  CP/CN Police for example!


----------



## bllusc (5 Jun 2007)

I don't like to stray out of my lane so I will admit that I don't know what the RCMP Aux/special Cst does, or what authority he has. As for other provinces, I do not know. Like any workplace, some people will look down their noses at Auxiliary members while others are glad to have them aboard and enjoy their enthusiasm and unpaid labour. When I set up RIDE programs on the 400 series highways during the winter, or have my guys patrolling the provincial parks in the summer, I like to have Auxiliary support with my regular Constables as an extra set of eyes and someone capable of using the radio or even resorting to force if necessary. Our Auxiliaries in the OPP have the option of taking out a shotgun or rifle if they wish and most do. A lot of Auxiliary members use the experience gleaned as a stepping stone to becoming regular Constables. In fact one of my best guys used to be an Auxiliary and the learning curve for him isn't as steep!

Brian Luscombe
Highway Safety Division - OPP


----------



## medaid (5 Jun 2007)

Are OPP Aux Members armed bllusc? 
The thing with RCMP Aux Program is that every province runs things a little differently. An Aux here in BC is not armed, and cannot chose to be armed even if they want to. 
Now, we all know that when I say armed, I mean sidearm right? RCMP Aux. still has intermediary weapons and irritants available for their use if need be.


----------



## marshall sl (5 Jun 2007)

A/Csts in BC were armed with a sidearm until 1998. A review was  done that year and they decided to shift the focus from being an armed backup officer to  being more involved in  Community Police activities.  They can still be armed as per Govt policy but the final decision to allow this rests with the E Div CO in the case of the RCMP or with the Chief Constable in a city or municipal force. In the Municipal Police services they are designated as Reseve Cst.

The RCMP in E Div has Reserve Cst that are fully sworn armed police,but thy are all former or retired Regular RCMP,this was done to fill the gap created by disarming us and to fulfill the Govt promes to have an Armed Aux force 

At this time the duties carried out by A/Csts are similar to what you have them doing in Ontario. If interest have a look at this site for mor info

http://members.shaw.ca/auxpolice/index.htm



edited by me to fix typos


----------



## medaid (5 Jun 2007)

Sorry Marshall, what I meant by the Aux members can't be armed even if they want to be, is because just that, departmental policy or CO of 'E' Div. 

I've heard about those retried members who have become Federal Auxiliary members. It's interesting that not many people know of their existence. Not even those who taught us things or ran the programs before.


----------



## pbi (6 Jun 2007)

bllusc said:
			
		

> I don't like to stray out of my lane so I will admit that I don't know what the RCMP Aux/special Cst does... In fact one of my best guys used to be an Auxiliary and the learning curve for him isn't as steep!
> 
> Brian Luscombe
> Highway Safety Division - OPP



Thanks for that. You are obviously a police leader who encourages a positive approach to auxiliaries as a meaningful and useful part of the team. I agree with you that uniformed organizations have some full time members who resent the part-timers (or vols, or aux, or res, or whatever...) I certainly saw that big time in my VFD and it has dogged us in the Army for many years. I think that, as in most things,, leadership is the answer.

Cheers


----------



## bllusc (13 Jun 2007)

Sorry for my tardy reply, just got back from Mississippi!

Medtech,

Aux OPP officers are not issued any sidearm but are allowed to draw a long gun when on patrol. Thats not to say they walk around with one, but can grab it if they need to from the trunk etc.

Cheers,

Brian Luscombe


----------



## medaid (13 Jun 2007)

yup I understand what you mean. We don't even have that option...


----------



## marshall sl (13 Jun 2007)

Nope no gun at all out west. I went from being a firearms instructor to you can't touch that!!!!!   Now thats why I am an EX Aua/Cst


----------

